# My latest try



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi folks,I'm still around this old world,don't get in here much for many reasons but still think about photos alot and am trying to get a little knowledge with the latest version of PhotoShop Elements 11.

I created a collage from 2 of the before images and then did the Out of Bounds.

The image is from my backyard this morning right after sunrise. It is an Esperanza AKA Allamanda,,,, and AKA Yellow Bell & 
Golden Trumpet.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's pretty cool. I would like to learn that one


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Bill this procedure is part of the new Guided Edit feature and its just really kinda like just follow the dots,not much learning or thinking required,heck I did it.smile

dick


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Neat effect...certainly makes it pop.


----------

